# Horror Heavies: Monsters, Madmen, and Everything in between.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When you watch a Horror film, you keep hoping someone that you identify with will survive. But deep down, I'm sure in all of us, there's a part that hopes maybe a little bit, maybe a whole lot in some cases; that the creature or person in pursuit of the antagonist, will pull out all stops and come out the eventual victor. I know I do. In fact, there are some movies that I want the "monster" to annhilate the entire cast. Here are some of my all-time faves.

1. Hannibal Lecter. *Silence of the Lambs* made Sir Anthony Hopkins a bonafide star and well it should have. The sauve, well-spoken, but evil psychiatrist is more than a match for any who have the temerity to oppose him. His mental acumen is second to none and he has nerves of steel. The perfect villian, Lecter is a monster in more ways than one, to say nothing of his taste for human flesh.

2. Dr. Herbert West. Jeffery Combs plays the madcap Dr. West with a certain almost uncontained fiendish relish. West, enjoys making his "superiors" squirm in the fact that he knows more than they. So what if he Re-Animates the dead and the experiments go awry. His intentions more or less are good, all he wants is to find the key to immortality. Nothing wrong with that; I mean, who wants to die? West is more misunderstood than villianous. You know the human race. They make a monster out of what they don't understand.

3. The Warlock. Despite what Zombie-F says, Julian Sands is the man! I enjoy any screentime he is given in any movie, especially *Warlock* and it's sequel *Warlock: the Armageddon.* The Warlock is funny in a diabolical sense, and is vicious and methodical. His only real drawback as I see it, is overconfidence. He is secure that his power will prevent lesser beings from thwarting his schemes of bringing the Dark Lord up from The Pit, and on both occasions it has proven to be his undoing. But, his skeletal hand reached up from the ground and snagged the birthstone. Will he return for another flick? One can only hope.

4. Nathaniel Demerest AKA The Wishmaster. Is it me, or did the human form of *The Wishmaster * seem more evil? The dude (Andrew Divoff) is scary as hell with that shark-like grin and beady eyes, that seem like he would enjoy removing your spleen with a dull spoon. The phrase "As you wish!" is deliverd with all the dark mirth only one who is personally acquainted with Dark Forces, can muster. The old adage "Be careful what you wish for" has never been illustrated better than it has in the first two *Wishmaster* movies that Divoff was in.

5. Pinhead. The Lead Cenobite, as he was dubbed in the first *Hellraiser* movie, has lost some of his impact in the ensuing films after the first four, but it is indeniable that Doug Bradley still gives the character a certain aloof screen presence. Each movie, if it is in a dragging stage, perks up instantly when he makes an appearance. Suffering indeed has a face, and no one plays it to the bone as coldly and sophisticated as Pinhead.

6. Count Dracula. Lugosi, Lee, Oldman as well as others have brought their own little something to the character of the Undead Voivod. There is no wonder that his character has been protrayed in more films than any other. He is the Lord Vampire, whom though he is in less than half the book that bears his name, has nonetheless fascinated many generations of movie goers, as he is in reality a metaphor for sexual energy uninhibited. He is all about the seduction and tainting the innocent, and does it with a vengeance that is only matched by his bloodthirst.

7. Jerry Dandridge. In 1986, a movie by the name of *Fright Night * was released. I saw this movie three times in the theater and many times that when it came to VHS. Dandridge was a cool mofo that just dripped with well, COOLNESS! He brought back to the creature something that had been lost after Christopher Lee hung up the cloak for the final time. By the time this film came along, the Vampire genre was dead. The films made about the undead after this owe a HUGE debt to this movie. Chris Sarandon was at the prime of his career with this one, and though said career has went downhill since, he couldn't have picked a better film to go out with. *Fright Night* is one of the best Vampire films of all-time.

8. Seth Gecko. *From Dusk Till Dawn* is basically a Quentin Tarantino movie with Vampires, although directed by Robert Rodriguez. Tarantino's influence is felt throughout this great film, and no more so than in the character of Seth Gecko. I will admit right off the bat, that I'm not the biggest fan of George Clooney. But in this particular flick he really shines. When he delivered the line "Everybody be cool. You, be cool!" I knew I was in for a ride with a mean motorscooter that would have no qualms about blowing you away if he had to, but wouldn't for no reason at all, as he had his own sense of honor and fair play.

9. Eddie Quist.*The Howling* is arguably the best Werewolf movie ever made. Made largely in part by the insane lycanthrope Eddie Quist. Not only does Robert Picardo who plays the character, have the best transformation scene ever, he plays the part so well, that I was convinced by his sadly brief performance that Quist was as mad as a Hatter.

10. Radu Vladislas. Anders Hove, played this Transylvanian Vampire with the look and the mannerisms that a traditional Vampire is supposed to be noted for. He was ugly, evil and was for all intents and purposes, a monster. Vladislas is a BADASS through and through. So impressed was I with the character, I chose him for my first name on the other board. Don't let Zombie-F sway you in any way. If you haven't seen *Subspecies * or it's sequels, and have wondered what they were like, take it from me; I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM! You will see villiany like you have never seen before, along with some of the best Vampire films there are in this world today.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

being a huge Freddy fan I always want to see him come out the total winner in all of the Elm Street film...I mean who cares about the teens you watch the films for Freddy!

Aaron


----------

